# Microphone Sucking?



## crimedog (Sep 9, 2011)

No one can seem to hear me when I'm not using my bluetooth headset... Anyone having issues? DSP Manager screwing with it?


----------



## skyroket (Oct 26, 2011)

I have had this problem recently. I think, depending on which headset you have, obviously, that it gets low on batteries and starts fading out, instead of just shutting completely off when it's out of charge. I charged mine back up and people don't seem to complain as much.


----------



## darkbug (Sep 28, 2011)

I think the built in mics are great! they beat the crap out of my old DINC


----------

